# refund of deposit on holiday



## Germcc (28 Oct 2020)

I paid a deposit of 350 euros to a holiday site for single parents straight in to their bank account last December. they went bust. small claims were unable to retrieve anything , neither was the sheriff in the West if Ireland. Can you advise if there are other routes to take instead of contacting them and their insolvency group? I do not know the insolvency groups name.  how much can I expect to claw back?


----------



## WizardDr (3 Nov 2020)

Did you pay by Credit Card?


----------



## Pinoy adventure (3 Nov 2020)

Did you pay by Credit Card?

The op may be caught out on a time limit too dispute a transaction on there credit card if paid that way


----------



## WizardDr (4 Nov 2020)

@pinoy any idea what the time limit is? It cannot be that short surely?


----------



## Pinoy adventure (4 Nov 2020)

WizardDr said:


> @pinoy any idea what the time limit is? It cannot be that short surely?




120 days from purchase


----------



## Ravima (4 Nov 2020)

If there is nothing there, then there is nothing there. Sorry, but that is reality.


----------



## Peanuts20 (5 Nov 2020)

OP paid straight into a bank account so sounds as if there is no option for a chargeback.


----------

